# New satellite names



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Even though you can still find plenty of references to "Telstar 5", those dear people at Intelsat have decided to change the names of 16 of its satellites, as of Thursday, Feb. 1. Here are the changes that are relevant to North America:

At 129 degrees west, IA-7 becomes Galaxy 27 or G-27.
At 121 west, IA-13 becomes Galaxy 23, G-23.
At 97 west, IA-5 (formerly T-5) becomes Galaxy 25, G-25.
At 93 west, IA-6 becomes Galaxy 26, G-26.
At 89 west, IA-8 becomes Galaxy 28, G-28.

and for those people who can see the satellites over the Atlantic:

At 58 west, PAS-9 becomes Intelsat 9, IS-9.
At 45 west, PAS-1R becomes Intelsat 1R, IS-1R.
At 43 west, PAS-3R becomes Intelsat 3R, IS-3R,
and also at 43, PAS-6B becomes Intelsat 6B, IS-6B.

Full details here: http://www.intelsat.com/network/satellite/new-names.asp


----------

